# Grizzly G0738 dust removal unit (for small shops)



## felkadelic

Glad to see a review of this one. I've had my eye on it ever since it was released. I, like you, have a smallish shop so I can't afford to give up much space.


----------



## gfadvm

Paul, I too have a low ceiling in my upper shop and have considered one of these. Have you used it enough to determine if it actually decreases the fine dust that seems to settle on everything in the shop? I never see dust in the air but the next day everything is covered with a layer of very fine dust.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for your review. I've had one of these units for a number of years but I don't think mine is that effective. I feel dust collection is not effective unless it captures the dust before it gets airborne .


----------



## Xtreme90

I have two of the bigger ceiling units from grizzly. These work exceptional well IMO. I have been working padauk for the last couple of months now and if it wasn't for my air filters and dust collection I think I'd be eating a lot of it.


----------



## Tennessee

gfadvm: I know that the dust the filter is catching is way more than I thought it would be. At the table height where I'm actually sanding? It obviously has to be airborne enough to get into the air stream. The dust in the shop has been reduced, but not till I got two of them to form the circle of air I talked about. NOT eliminated, but way less. One big change, I don't notice the aroma of wood in the air like I used to, which tells me that a fair amount of airborne dust is not there anymore.
Jim: I would agree with you, which is why I am thinking of a downdraft table for when I ROS. I recently bought a Bosch with the HEPA filter on it and was amazed at the amount of dust it catches, but like all ROS units, when sanding an edge and the whole pad is not connected with the wood, dust flies everywhere. Again, if it does not get airborne high enough, the Grizzlies miss it. A downdraft might conquer what is my last main problem, IMHO.


----------



## dbhost

I have one of the bigger units in my 18×20 shop. My ceilings are higher though so I can afford the deeper housing… They didn't offer this one when I bought mine… From the sound of it, Grizzly is keeping the quality high on these things. I hope you are as happy with your filter as I am with mine.


----------



## woodmaker

Man-oh-man do I need one of these. I have a lot of airborne dust in my garage shop and low ceiling so this might be my answer. I like the price to. Hmm, two for a circle of air; I like that idea.
Between the ROS, and the miter saw I get a lot of sawdust floating in the air. I need to adapt my dust collector to the miter saw. I'm using my shop vac and it is a high pitched screamer!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the response Paul


----------



## Tennessee

Mike:
One of the reasons I finally decided to get these was that "screaning banshee" noise of the vacuum cleaners. Sometimes you just don't even want it running since you still put very small fines back into the air, you almost need ear plugs for any length of time, and the hose is just awkward.

I think with these mounted in the ceiling, and a downdraft unit with a quiet cage blower, I can overcome.


----------



## Kentuk55

Very good review, and well appreciated. I may have to replace my 5 dollar box fan in the future. Makes sense to have 2 o these so the air is well circulated. Thnx again for the review.


----------



## Mike67

This looks identical to the Jet AF400 (I think that's the model). I have one and really like it. Don't think Jet sells it anymore.


----------



## padric

In my shop every machine is attached to a separate foot switch- activated vacuum. Still in all, the dust is always there.This week I repainted the cinder block walls and noted that all the dust on the walls was oncentrated in the first three feet of height. I have a roll around filter I built but often forget to use. I wonder, at times, about ceiling mounted air filters and whether they are, if not totally effective (none are), pulling dust particles higher into the air aginst their natural gravity inclination to settle. Getting the filter onto the ceiling certainly saves space. One other dust thing. I try to get everything inside dust proof cabinets. Some tools, used frequently, have to be out, but putting as much as possible inside cabinets does reduce dust build up.


----------



## dwwright

Got an email that these were on sale this week for $109 + shipping.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/G0738


----------



## Denjhill

Just bought and installed this unit. Currently on sale for $109 (no shipping, live near a Grizzly outlet). Have to agree with the positive comments. It is reasonably quiet, pulls a fair amount of air through it, and is as easy as easy gets to install. A one-man job to the ceiling using the included hardware. My shop will never be dust free but this unit at least makes me feel like I'm being a responsible adult and making an effort. And, for the sale price it would be difficult to build a similar unit from scratch.


----------



## BoilerUp21

I just bought one today as well for my newly constructed 3rd bay garage shop. New here, thanks for the info!


----------



## j2dawson

I just received my Grizzly filter today but being new to dust collection, I don't know where to put it. I have a HF dust collector but still gat a tremendous amount of fine dust over everything, especially when using MDF. Should I mount the filter near the dust collector or the center of the shop? The shop is 24×24 but shared with two motorcycles.


----------



## defbrew

On sale for $99 today only December 17, 2016. At least that's what the promo email says…
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/G0738?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------

